# Drop Zone springs



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Does ne have Dropzone springs on there altima? my brother wants to drop his atly..here is the link..good or bad? please comment

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7927999065&category=33586


----------



## motorgirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Does ne have Dropzone springs on there altima? my brother wants to drop his atly..here is the link..good or bad? please comment
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7927999065&category=33586


my boyfriend just put dropzone springs on his '96 altima, they're pretty nice but his struts are shot to hell so those have to be replaced. the springs ride pretty hard, but it's tolerable, the car didn't drop quite as much as we wanted it to either, so go with the lower number they advertise. also, you may need a camber kit, we didn't but ya never know. good luck, hope this helps


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Drop Zone are considered low budget... Spring rates vary, which is dangerous on some cars.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ive been trying to read up on it..of course they will not go on stock struts..i wish they made the Tein S-Tech for the alty..i got em on my sentra and love em.


----------



## RayN (Oct 24, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Does ne have Dropzone springs on there altima? my brother wants to drop his atly..here is the link..good or bad? please comment
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7927999065&category=33586


I wouldnt buy springs from Ebay. You better off getting the Ground Control CO.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Ground Control makes ajustable coilovers so you can ajust the ride height but for the DZ give them time to set in and they will drop to about what DZ say they will. And Tokico makes struts for the Alty.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

dmonger said:


> Ground Control makes ajustable coilovers so you can ajust the ride height but for the DZ give them time to set in and they will drop to about what DZ say they will. And Tokico makes struts for the Alty.


yea they will drop.. then ruin your struts.. Drop Zone springs are crap..


----------

